# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP >  کد ارسال sms

## hoseni_68

سلام
دوستان من یه سیستم sms خریداری کردم و وقتی یه sms می زنم هدایت میشه به page مورد نظری که داخل هاست هست(صفحه اول) و داخل این صفحه کد پی اچ پی مخوام بنویسم که بره به یه صفحه(صفحه دوم) که داخل سرور داخلی هست و اطلاعات ارسالی (توسط sms ) را چک کنه (از داخل بانک) بعد نتیجه را مجددا برای کاربر ارسال کنه(از طریق پیامک) من داخل صفحه اول کد زیر را نوشتم ولی کار نمی کنه 
<?php
echo file_get_contents('https://address page?id=123');
?>
من می خوام کدی بنویسم که از صفحه اول هدایت بشم به صفحه دوم و یه سری اطلاعات را با get با خودش ببره.
در ضمن از تگ های <iframe> و <meta> استفاده کردم و کار نکرده این دستوری که بالا نوشتم فکر می کنم بهترین راه باشه .
کسی می دونه که باید از چه دستوری استفاده کنم که انجام بشه و به ssl گیر نده.
ممنونم.

----------


## ...!M.J!...

از این استفاده کن:
header("Location: http://www.websitename/index.php")

----------

